# Anyone living in Mornington Peninsula?



## kendalg (May 23, 2009)

So what's it really like living in Mornington Peninsula? Websites say that its full of retirees......does this paint a fair picture? Would it be a nightmare to travel into the city every day for work and would it suit a 40 something couple with two young children aged 11 and 8. Any advise would be really beneficial. Thanks


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

kendalg said:


> So what's it really like living in Mornington Peninsula? Websites say that its full of retirees......does this paint a fair picture? Would it be a nightmare to travel into the city every day for work and would it suit a 40 something couple with two young children aged 11 and 8. Any advise would be really beneficial. Thanks


Way too far to commute.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Pah!

From Frankston it takes about 50 mins on the train. My husband used to drive 1hr10mins to work in the UK so this is a breeze! Plus the fare is really cheap in comparison to the UK.

Don't know where the idea came from that the MP is full of retirees :lol: - not true.

Dolly


----------



## kendalg (May 23, 2009)

Hi Dolly. It was the realestate site that painted the picture of Mornington Peninsula being full of retirees and weekend living. I really like the look of the place and am glad you were able to give a true picture of what it is like. Would you recommend living there? Thanks - Kendal


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Kendal,

We absolutely love living here. We made the right choice for us. I know families that have moved to Perth and hated it because it's not right for them. I know families that have moved to QLD and it's not been right for them. I just consider ourselves extremely lucky in finding somewhere that we feel comfortable with and that we have been able to settle in well.

It really is paramount that when choosing a place to live in Australia that you find the right place 'for you'. If you like sun 24/7 Melbourne isn't the place for you. If you like to have seasons, QLD isn't the place for you. If you are unhappy in where you are living, it will have a knock-on effect on everything. I have seen it time and time again.

I love it here (and apart from freezing my bits off at the moment) I wouldn't live anywhere else.

Dolly


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Pah!
> 
> From Frankston it takes about 50 mins on the train. My husband used to drive 1hr10mins to work in the UK so this is a breeze! Plus the fare is really cheap in comparison to the UK.
> 
> ...


Frankston, that's if you don't get mugged getting to work in the first place.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Positive and upbeat as always :lol:

I didn't know you lived in Frankston too  So you have first hand knowledge of this then?

Dolly


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Positive and upbeat as always :lol:
> 
> I didn't know you lived in Frankston too  So you have first hand knowledge of this then?
> 
> Dolly


You don't have to live in Baghdad to know its unsafe :tongue1:


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol:

If I thought living here was that unsafe, I'd uproot my family and move elsewhere.

Frankston has had a bad rap in the past but as far as I can tell (and I've been here nearly 2 years now) it's OK.

Dolly


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Dolly, there are good parts everywhere but Frankstone has a high crime rate when compared to most well known area's and is higher in every department than the Victorian average.


----------



## kendalg (May 23, 2009)

Can't be worse than our weather Dolly in Scotland! This is supposed to be our summer and it has been raining every day now for over a week. You must get decent weather though around Christmas time? I don't like the sun all the time personally but it is nice to get a bit now and then. Do you know of any Scottish people settling out in Melbourne. Would be nice to chat with them as well to see how they find it compared to Scotland. My mum and dad used to live in Australia 50 years ago and my Mum said that Melbourne used to get terrible sand flies at times. Does Melbourne get a lot of flying insects? Spiders don't bother me so much or snakes. Also do you think Mornington Peninsula would provide enough activities for my kids aged 11 and 8? They love swimming and would spend all day in a pool if they could. The whole family is also into golf with my little one getting golf lessons this week whilst on his school holidays. The whole reason for us moving is to give us a better outdoor lifestyle and do things as a family. Hopefully this will be achieved.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

We've spent many a cold holiday in Scotland (but loved it). We stayed just outside Inverness at Aldourie. Actually I have to say we were very lucky with the weather. 

Summer here in Melbourne is lovely, although last summer was an absolute corker. Our thermometer in the garden hit 49.1. But that was exceptional. And what's good is that we we do have hot days, it doesn't last too long so we get some respite before temps rise again.

For a few weeks during summer we get flies, it's worse on beaches. Sometimes it's just not worth walking on the beach because you are forever brushing flies off your face. And they are relentless.

You can't throw a stick here without hitting a golf course....they are EVERYWHERE!!!!

If my kids were younger I'd get them into the Nippers programme Life Saving Victoria - Overview - such a good idea over here. There are chess clubs, bicycle clubs, horse riding clubs and all the sport you can think of clubs....

Christmas here is hot, hot, hot. I don't think I will ever get used to it. I think that's why Christmas in July here is so popular for expats.

Dolly


----------



## sheilaB (Dec 3, 2008)

*Framkston*



Halo said:


> Dolly, there are good parts everywhere but Frankstone has a high crime rate when compared to most well known area's and is higher in every department than the Victorian average.



Halo

Yous eem to know the areas well, we are moving to Kingston in September, as far North as we can , can't see the budegt stretching to bayside. Is it much better than Frankston or shoudl we avoid Kingston too?

Cheers


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

sheilaB said:


> Halo
> 
> Yous eem to know the areas well, we are moving to Kingston in September, as far North as we can , can't see the budegt stretching to bayside. Is it much better than Frankston or shoudl we avoid Kingston too?
> 
> Cheers


If you are talking about the "The City of Kingston" ..... Its a BIG place with many parts.

You have a slight dilemma here - If you stray EAST you are far away from the trains BUT you get good value. (e.g. Dingley Village)
[remember you can drive to Mordialloc/Mentone etc and park for free at the station]

Avoid Carrum and Moorabin

Try Aspendale.... I am thinking of buying there. "Decent" transport 40-45 into the city and right by the beach with good schools.

Crime is about average.... (which is good) I would also Avoid Oakleigh South

IMHO - IF you are going to RENT for a while - Pick something convenience while you get used to the 80's. I would look in *Mentone*. If that is to much $$ Try *Mordialloc*. (Avoid White street)

Anything more specific please just ask.
Karl


----------



## sheilaB (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for that, Aspendale is on our list, along with Aspendale Gardens. Chelsea, Chelsea Heights. Edithvale and Bonbeach. We will be renting initially so could afford more as will rent a smaller place than we are planning to buy, but would like to remin in the same area so we don't have to uproot the kids again. Are there are particular streets / areas to avoid in the suburbs above?

Thanks a million.

Sheikla


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

Ignore Halo. He doesn't know what he's talking about. 1) Frankston is not the entire Mornington Peninsula. 2) Frankston isn't even scary at all. It gets a bad rap and has changed a lot over the years, though that said I probably wouldn't want my kids going to Frankston public schools. 3) As far as I can tell, Halo's idea of what neighborhoods are ok to live in is pretty hoity toity, and many perfectly reasonable areas are ghettos in his view.

I live in Kingston (Bonbeach), and I love it here. We were first time home buyers and so couldn't afford to buy any further north bayside, but now that we're here I don't think it's all that necessary anyway. We're paying into our mortgage pretty quickly and hope to 'upgrade' in a few years. I'd be very happy if we ended up moving only one suburb north to Chelsea. Our concern is more on upgrading in house size than neighborhood, since our neighborhood and those around it are just fine (I personally wouldn't want to go south of Carrum, though). We've got a great beach only a couple blocks away and there's a very good primary school around the corner. Our suburb is pretty much halfway between Cheltenham and Frankston, so it's a 10 min drive either direction to major shopping centres. It takes my husband about an hour to get to work, but he has to switch trains in town. It's only 40 minutes or so to Flinders Street.

The only neighborhood I can think of that might qualify as a retirement community is Patterson Lakes. It looks like a bunch of retirees live there, because they can keep their boats ready for a cruise at all times. All others are pretty normal suburbs, and there seem to be lots of families.

I hope that helps!

Edit: Sheila - You can definitely get a very reasonable price in any of those neighborhoods if you're renting. I was really shocked the other day when I went to a friend's house for the first time a block away from mine, and for the same amount in rent as our minimum mortgage payments, their house was at least twice the size of ours, brand new and very, very nice. I was so jealous! BUT, we own, so once we've got a little equity to put into the next house, we'll be able to get something much nicer. Our house isn't a dump or anything. It's in great shape, but it's just small and 20 years old.


----------



## kendalg (May 23, 2009)

Finding your information really interesting as I'm looking around this area as well. As long as my kids are catered for I'll be happy. A good school and lots of outdoor activities is first on our list. We will be taking our dog so plenty of places to walk him would be a necessity. Golf courses also would be great. Obviously a half decent house would be nice as well. Are there primary and secondary schools around Bonbeach and Chelsea? Apart from the real estate sites, do you know of any other sites where I can get more info on Bonbeach and the surrounding areas? Thanks Kendal


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

interplanetjanet said:


> Ignore Halo. He doesn't know what he's talking about. 1) Frankston is not the entire Mornington Peninsula. 2) Frankston isn't even scary at all. It gets a bad rap and has changed a lot over the years, though that said I probably wouldn't want my kids going to Frankston public schools. 3) As far as I can tell, Halo's idea of what neighborhoods are ok to live in is pretty hoity toity, and many perfectly reasonable areas are ghettos in his view.


Did you actually bother reading my email?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

sheilaB said:


> Thanks for that, Aspendale is on our list, along with Aspendale Gardens. Chelsea, Chelsea Heights. Edithvale and Bonbeach. We will be renting initially so could afford more as will rent a smaller place than we are planning to buy, but would like to remind in the same area so we don't have to uproot the kids again. Are there are particular streets / areas to avoid in the suburbs above?
> 
> Thanks a million.
> 
> Sheikla


All those place mentioned are fine... One thing you need to remember is that in OZ there are good roads and bad roads. You will soon see what I mean when driving down the road and you see the Ute parked on the lawn next to the rusty Holden. (look at street view on Google Earth to get a idea)

Aspendale is almost Bogan free now as the "element" moves south. Don't forget a few things. The further you move South the longer the Journey to the city - the further the drive to Southlands (in Cheltenham) for shopping (or Mordialloc) gets longer.

These people can say what they like about Franstone (south Franstone can be OK but the traveling is a nightmare if you work in the city) but when you walk down the road its like the high streets round council estates. Look - Its not hell but you're coming for a better life - not so?
In 5-10 Years - Frankstone could be the place to live but now. No way.

Frankston | CIV
(note the crime)


----------



## sheilaB (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Linda

It sounds like it's what we want, we have done tons of reasearh ourselves and my gut incstinct is towards the areas mentioned but people kwwp saying odd thingsw hich has firightened me a bit, but I'll be there in 6 weeks so will soon see ofr myself. I am far from well to do (grew up on a council estate here in the UK) but want the best I can afford for my kids and safety and good schools.

Will let you know how I get on. And may well pick you up on that offer of coffee!!!

Thanks again 

Sheila


----------

